# Show your single longest throwing LED



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 26, 2009)

As the title says, post pictures of your single longest throwing LED light. It can be any form factor.

Here is mine, the Dorcy K2 Luxeon 4C LED Spotlight:


----------



## octaf (Apr 26, 2009)

What's the performance on this Dorcy light ?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 26, 2009)

octaf said:


> What's the performance on this Dorcy light ?


 
Thanks for your reply!:thumbsup:

It's extremely powerful, and has the tightest and most laser like beam I have ever seen from an LED light which can illuminate objects 300+ yards away. Its hotspot is round yet it has a tiny center hotspot within the hotspot, as the huge reflector gives it an insane amount of lux.

I also own the Dorcy 220 lumen rechargeable LED flashlight and Stanley 5 watt LED spotlight which are both known super throwers, but the Dorcy K2 Luxeon LED spotlight out throws both of them. It also out throws both the Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight and Husky 3W LED spotlight.


----------



## octaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, that helps !
And the light looks cool and unique. :wave:


----------



## Benson (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I don't have pics right now, but as of last week it seemed to be a dead tie between my 3xAAA x2000 aspheric (DX sku.14230) running on a 17500 Li-ion (I picked the 3xAAA because it was the only x2000 with a twist-focus) and my Stanley 5W spotlight. They both lit up a building at 0.28 miles (500 yards), but didn't make it at 0.31 miles. But I suspect the x2000 only kept up because its high-contrast edge made it easier to tell lit vs. unlit (thanks to the high-ambient urban environment, unlit is _not_ invisible ), not because it actually matched the Stanley for throw.

I just finished modding the x2000 to take an 18650 Li-ion, and since it's still direct-drive (I don't think there's room to add a driver and still take a protected 18650), it should be (and indeed seems to be) somewhat overdriven and rather brighter than before. It runs at 1.9 A on a full 18650; the thermal path in the light isn't really impressive, but there's no angry blue after several 30-60 second runs, so I'm calling it good enough for a toy -- if I ever _need_ it to stay functional for a while, I'll load it with a 14670 (1.6A on a full cell) instead. I'm gonna take it for another spin sometime soon, and I'm sure it'll beat the Stanley fairly now. If/when I do burn up the stock emitter, I'll update it with an R2 and probably add a 7135 board, and either find some mechanical tweaks to make up the length, or (worst-case) consign it to unprotected cells only.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 28, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225720


----------



## don.gwapo (Feb 21, 2010)

My X2000 3xAAA got a cree Q5 in it. Rated at 240 lumens on high. 160 on low then strobe. This thing is brighter than my Led Lenser P7. Heck i'm not even using my P7 anymore.


----------

